# New Army... Daemons



## BigBen (Nov 21, 2013)

Hey guys ive recently got back into 40k and i wanted to buy a fantacy army aswell (i already have large ogre and vamp armies along with bits of other armies. I was thinking of collecting deamons of chaos seeing as its the "newest" army around and it means it can be used for both 40k and fantasy aslong as i dobt glue the base plates in. Could any of you gice me some advice on collecting this army and where nest to start?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Added Daemons to title to attract Daemon players

What sort of play-style are you looking for?


----------



## BigBen (Nov 21, 2013)

Cheers mate  i like to have a mix of everything when fielding my armies which thanks to my previous army choices have limited my shooting phase but ivr got a csm army for 40k so if i had to suffer with shooting again with deamons i can make up for it with the csmvwhen i mix them... Thinking a deamon prince for my lord want to spend around £100 so i can have enough to field a 500pt army with abit of streanth ib every phase, also love being able to dish out that fear special rule


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Greetings and welcome to the forums!

Well first of all, let's try to narrow in on what god you like the most. Personally, I started out with pure Khorne to learn the Daemon armies tricks, but it's mostly down to playstyle.

Basically you got strength (Khorne), resilience (Nurgle), quickness (Slaanesh) and intelligence (Tzeentch). What tickles your fancy?


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Be'lakor is pretty sweet. He's a unique daemon prince that is quite nice, though expensive points-wise. He can do a lot for you. Not sure he'd be worth taking in fantasy (500 points) but in 40k (350 points) he's a beast.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 21, 2013)

I was thinking be'lakor for when i go for bigger armies, il normaly set my army up with a cheap as possible per model meat shield preferably core units then a specialised close combat with as many attacks and strength as possible most likely elite, one lord/hero with magic to be supported by a shooty unit and if i have enough points a cc built boss to go with the meat shield then finaly something fast with high attacks to go wizard/war machine hunting. Could deamons fill this in both 40k and fantacy? (also im tempted to get the island of blood as ive always like skaven an im pretty sure theyd fit my list perfectly)


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

A design note i wrote for 1d4 chan on the 40k chaos deamon tactical artical, but you might find useful. 

The Warp-storm table has 11 results, only three of which WILL screw you over, (2,3 and 4), one that does nothing (7) and three that WILL only help you (10,11,12). The other four,(5,6,8,9) which we will call the 'blast results' swing both ways and can hurt both players since they target all your opponent units and one type of your own on a dice roll of six. 

To minimize the effect of a blast result you have two major options. First restricting your self to one or two types of demon. A mono build army would only be effected by one result, while all other results would fall on only your enemy. Additionally if you stuffed it with instruments of chaos if your result came up you can use the instruments to make your opponent reroll any 'failed' results on the table give you a higher chance of hitting him with the warp storm.However, if you did roll your opposite god you whole army would get hit insuring that at least one unit would get wracked. 

Option two is for every one type of demon you take, take one of the opposite god units. For every Khorne unit take a Slaanesh for example. IF you roll either of those two results on the table, it's true you run the risk of getting your self hit, but the instruments of one god can influence the warpstorm table that would hurt one of your units. If you roll a 8 on the warpstormt able, your Khorne units might be hit, but your Slaanesh units can blow there horns to make Slaanesh change his/her/its mind, and if your Khorne unit is unharmed (remember, only on a six) then you can make your enemy re-roll there results if they don't get hit. Thus you can get the most of the table and make it work for you.


----------

